# 162L - New journal - Updated 16.5.2009



## Khanh (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi,

This is my new 162L tank. 90l*45w*40h (cm). I did ADA like stand and I'm planing to do ADA like arm bar too. I will use Giesemann HQI light.
I purchased Eheim classic 2217 for great price 50 Euro.:icon_smil

plants : Rotala rotundifolia green
Rotala rotundifolia
Micranthemum umbrosum
Ludwigia arcuata
Hemianthis micranthemoides
Utricularia graminifolia

fish : Microrasbora kubotai, Sundadanio axelrodi blue......

I'll inform you about news..









By khanh86 at 2009-03-07








By khanh86 at 2009-03-07
By khanh86 at 2009-03-07








By khanh86 at 2009-03-07








By khanh86 at 2009-03-07








By khanh86 at 2009-03-07


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

cool, i can't wait to see how this developes.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow that looks fantastic!!! Very professional! I have a Q. On the output valve apart of the filter how did you make it point up? I tried on mine and it is almost has if it is stuck in the sideways position. I am afraid I will break it so I didn't force it.


----------



## Khanh (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi, 

the plants have arrived. :smile: They look healthy.
Now I'm waiting for ADA Amazonia. It will take only few days.









By Khanh86 at 2009-03-11









By khanh86 at 2009-03-11









By khanh86 at 2009-03-11

thief: I'm sorry but I don't understand what do you mean. 
Do you mean this?









By khanh86 at 2009-03-11


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

thief said:


> Wow that looks fantastic!!! Very professional! I have a Q. On the output valve apart of the filter how did you make it point up? I tried on mine and it is almost has if it is stuck in the sideways position. I am afraid I will break it so I didn't force it.


I know what you mean. You have to start threading at a different position to get it straight up when it is fully screwed on. Just try screwing it on starting at different positions. Hope that makes sense...


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow fantastic start with your journal!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Great start so far Khanh! BTW - are you vietnamese?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome start! You've got all the right equipment!


----------



## lilhelper (Nov 24, 2008)

This is looking good!
Its a nice minimalistic look to it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

lilhelper said:


> Its a nice minimalistic look to it.


:hihi: and he hasn't even started scaping yet! :eek5:
:hihi:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

This tank is going to look sweet!!!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes it will!
I love your work man, your Utriculara Garden was super inspiring.


----------



## Khanh (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks. I'm expecting light arm bar and ADA Amazonia tomorrow. 
Jdinh04: yes, I'm. Are you VN too?

I will use this stones. They are called Pagoda rocks. 
I'm buying more tomorrow. :smile:









By khanh86 at 2009-03-12


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Khanh said:


> Thanks. I'm expecting light arm bar and ADA Amazonia tomorrow.
> Jdinh04: yes, I'm. Are you VN too?
> 
> I will use this stones. They are called Pagoda rocks.
> ...


Hmm, it doesn't look like pagoda








I think that they look better than pagoda


----------



## Khanh (Jan 9, 2009)

*clwatkins10: *It is surprising but yes, this is Pagoda rocks too! They are very various in colors and shapes.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Khanh said:


> *clwatkins10: *It is surprising but yes, this is Pagoda rocks too! They are very various in colors and shapes.


interesting! How do you get my name to show up as a link like that?


----------



## Khanh (Jan 9, 2009)

clwatkins10 said:


> interesting! How do you get my name to show up as a link like that?


:icon_mrgr Just copy and paste.


----------



## Khanh (Jan 9, 2009)

Finaly ADA Amazonia.
And some plastic pipes...I'm going to do some lily pipes.:icon_smil










By khanh86 at 2009-03-13









By khanh86 at 2009-03-13


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Ummm.... yea, I am a bit stoked to see what you do here. 

Your 3 for 3 with the first three tanks I saw so far. roud:

No pressure or anything... lol. Subscribed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Khanh (Jan 9, 2009)

It is done. I'm not satisfied with that work , but still better than green Eheim pipes. I will have to buy transparent suckers.










By khanh86 at 2009-03-13


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> Ummm.... yea, I am a bit stoked to see what you do here.
> 
> Your 3 for 3 with the first three tanks I saw so far. roud:
> 
> No pressure or anything... lol. Subscribed. :thumbsup:


x2 on that one!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Khanh said:


> It is done. I'm not satisfied with that work , but still better than green Eheim pipes. I will have to buy transparent suckers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! You could totally sell these!


----------



## Khanh (Jan 9, 2009)

I have planted the tank. This light is only for planting...HQI will be in few days.









By khanh86 at 2009-03-15









By khanh86 at 2009-03-15


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Damn!!!(thats all i can say)


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jun 17, 2006)

That's some nice stone...is it fairly easy to find stone like that in Europe? It's pretty rare over here.


----------



## anhtu402 (Mar 14, 2009)

How did you bend those pipes Khanh? Did you just heat it up with direct fire/heat, or to the side? you know what I mean? Acrylic pipes right? Awesome tank so far!


----------



## StevenLeeds (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm not sure if it would work with plastic pipe but when we used to bend metal pipe when we were kids for go-karts we packed the pipe full of sand to keep it from kinking...


----------



## Khanh (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi,

finally it is almost completed. 









By khanh86 at 2009-03-21

anhtu402: I bent it with candle..they were hard times for me. :icon_roll

Martin Schellinck: I bought them in the store. Pagoda rocks.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That is crazy cool!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Spectacular. Can we get a closer shot?


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

nice one


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

Super cool tank! can't wait to see more pics...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

it looks like a museum exhibit :hihi: awesome scape, im looking forward to seeing it grow in


----------



## Khanh (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi,
I just finished fighting BGA with Erythromycin. This is the shot before trimming and layout is not finished yet. I had to buy new Utricularia because BGA had ruined it. 
I will post new pictures in 2 weeks. 

Plants now:
Rotala rotundifolia green
Rotala rotundifolia
Micranthemum umbrosum
Ludwigia arcuata
Utricularia graminifolia
Pogostemon helferi

Fauna now: 
40X Microrasbora kubotai
Neocaridina denticulata Cherry
Clithon sp.









By khanh86 at 2009-05-04


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks awesome.

Calls for a Staropramen :thumbsup:


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow khanh, This tank is pure beauty!!! I love what you did! The stones are supreme!!! Also I would also like to know how you made the pipes? Heat them up with fire and bended them to the dimensions of the tank or something like that? Also are they Acrylic?

Very nice tank but I would really like to see close up of the tank itself too!

Great job!


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

Martin Schellinck said:


> That's some nice stone...is it fairly easy to find stone like that in Europe? It's pretty rare over here.


It is! :O? Lucky I live in Europe =) Didn't see them yet tho...will go and look for them soon enough. I like the colours very much!

I'm curious what you Utricularia graminifolia is going to do again, lovely plant, bright green


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow. Its beautiful


----------



## Khanh (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks!

Thief: That pipes are plexiglass. I think it is the same like acrylic. Isn't it? 
It was very hard to bent it. I had only few candles. If I had had a hot-air gun, it would have been easier.

rbarn:  

Here is the picture of new Utricularia sold in pot.
For size comparison. Tweezers are 15cm.









By khanh86 at 2009-05-04


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

close up shot of the tank would be awesome! looks great though!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^^ x2


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

nice stock selection! any chance you got a close up of the Microrasbora kubotai?


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

I bought some Pagoda stones aswell yesterday =) They also contain an amount of iron hopefully that won't hurt the aquarium.

When do we get an update :icon_roll?

Greets,

Bastian


----------



## Khanh (Jan 9, 2009)

chonhzilla: I'm sorry, but I can't photo fish with my digital camera. They are too fast.

Here is update. The photo is one week after trimming.











By khanh86 at 2009-05-16









By khanh86 at 2009-05-16


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

Really Beautiful!! Those pagoda rocks are really nice =) Where did you get those big chunks of pagoda rock can't get them here in holland.

Could you tell us some more information about your tank? Like how many kelvin your lights are? How and with what (amazonia) you build up your substrate. What you do to keep the plants healthy :icon_roll And what's your co2 dosing? Would lovee to hear that haha! =)

Also what diameter acryl pipes did you use for the lily pipes? Since im going to use an eheim pot filter aswell with DIY lily pipes.

Greets,

Bastian


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

Any update on the tank =0?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Just saw this tank on google lol any updates?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

great looking tank. simple yet stunning! really goes to show that you really just need a little style and you have a beautiful tank!

Amy


----------

